# New enclosure questions



## Justinh789 (Feb 19, 2015)

So today I figured I'd get to work building an enclosure for the little guy that'll be flying out from Ontario next week. After a lot of cursing (and money) this is what I have so far. It's "only" a 6X3 but he'll be pretty well free range as long as i'm home so it's a place for him to sleep and warm up. Any thoughts on it? I have a thing of drylok but I also heard about liquid rubber and that might be the better option for me because i'm not a fan of white drylok has anybody used this? as far as the top I used a 3x3 of pegboard and plan to have a 3x3 square of chicken wire, is this gonna let out too much heat/moisture? And lastly I'm still figurin on doors, I live a 6 hour round trip to the nearest city and the two hardware stores in town shrugged when I asked for glass track. The one store does have acrylic sheets so I may just go with swing doors but they're pretty thin sheets and would need cuts. Any input?


----------



## BigJay8232 (Feb 19, 2015)

Go with a solid roof, I have two 18 x12 inch vents in the roof of my cage and maintaining humidity is a pain. Going to cover them with acrylic as soon as I get off my duff and cut the sheet.


----------



## Justinh789 (Feb 19, 2015)

will do thanks


----------



## Justinh789 (Feb 21, 2015)

Well got er finished. Total cost....about 600$ (In northern Canada though so plywood is about 60$ a sheet) ended up goin with a 1 ft wide screen the rest is pegboard on top. Testing now to see how much humidity I can hold with it before the little guy gets out here in a few days. Had to go with plexi swing doors that are almost indestructible, used PL adhesive and mending plates for the frame and PL with screws to put in the plexi panels. Any other tips?


----------



## Justinh789 (Feb 22, 2015)

Does anyone know how long it takes for drylok to air out? It's been two days since I put the last coat on and I can still get a bit of odor from it. Should it be good to go for a tegu in 3-4 more days?


----------

